
Show HN: A weekly curated list of links from around the web - awhittam
https://www.thedialtone.com/
======
ollieco
Looks clean, but my only suggestion would be to make the fonts a bit
darker/bolder. Currently, I find it quite difficult to read.

------
m52go
I love the clean, simple format but context is unclear -- who's it targeted
to?

------
awhittam
Added email newsletter feature

